# Odd progressive tournament - need thoughts and help



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

Here are the rules:
4 turns, 500 / 1000 / 1500 / 2000 building on previous list
Turn 1 - Kill Points
500 points, 2 troops mandatory, Up to one HQ, Elite, Fast Attack and Heavy Support . No models with more than two wounds. No models with higher than 6 toughness. No vehicles with total armor (F + S + R) greater than 34. The first mission will be straight kill points. One hour to play.

Turn 2 - Add 500 points and 1 (only 1) HQ, and all other slots are open. 1 objective in the center of the table, player with most points of non-falling back models within 12" of objective wins. 90 Minutes to play.

Turn 3 - Add 500 points, standard FOC. 5 objectives. 2 hours to play.

Turn 4 - Add 500 points, standard FOC. Modified killpoints, with larger and more expensive units being worth more KP. 2 Hours to play.

In game 4, we also have soft scores as follows:
You will get bonus points if your entire army is painted, based, and WYSIWYG. A separate prize will be given to the best painted army as judged by your peers before the tournament. Please arrive no later than 9:30 am if you would like to participate in this aspect of the tournament, so that you can get your army set up for judging.

You will get bonus points if you act like a gentleman/woman. Jerks will not be getting these points.

You will get bonus points according to the composition chart below. If your final list has the following, you get bonus points, with 20 points maximum...

* HQ not maximized (3 points)
* No special characters (3 points)
* Elite present but not maximized (3 points)
* Fast Attack present but not maximized (3 points)
* Heavy Support present but not maximized (3 points)
* For every Troops selection (1 point each)
* No duplicate non-troops selections (3 points)

Notice that there are 24 possible points, so you have some leeway, because the maximum is 20. Space Wolves could have up to 3 HQs and not be maximized; but they would most likely lose three points for having duplicates HQs.

So ultimately, we are best ending up with 2k points with 1 hq, 1-2 elite, 6 troops, 1-2 fast, and 1-2 heavy.

I am thinking blood angels, but am unsure. I think DoA might scale well here. 

Thoughts?


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

With blood angels, I have a build I had experimented with that I saw posted on a board recently. I think it would be ideal.
500
Libby - combi-melta, fear, shield

5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight

Attack bike - MM

1000
Libby - combi-melta, fear, shield

5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight

Attack bike - MM
Attack bike - MM

1500
Libby - combi-melta, fear, shield

5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
10 Tactical Marines - melta, plasma cannon, sgt w/ combi-melta, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
10 Tactical Marines - melta, plasma cannon, sgt w/ combi-melta, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight

Attack bike - MM
Attack bike - MM

2000
Libby - combi-melta, fear, shield

5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
5 Assault marines - no jump packs, melta, sgt w/ infernus, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
10 Tactical Marines - melta, plasma cannon, sgt w/ combi-melta, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight
10 Tactical Marines - melta, plasma cannon, sgt w/ combi-melta, razorback w/ tl asscannon, searchlight

Attack bike - MM
Attack bike - MM
Baal predator - tl asscannon, hb sponsons, search light

Predator - autocannon, hb sponsons, searchlight
Predator - autocannon, las sponsons, searchlight
Predator - autocannon, las sponsons, searchlight


----------

